# Thinking aloud, have an idea, and questions



## pdiehm (Jul 9, 2013)

Currently have an all male hap/peacock 75 gallon, with 4 yellow labs. Toying with the idea of selling my boys, and getting a breeding colony of Ruby Greens (toying with it).

I take it single species is the way to go, to avoid cross breeding. Would I be able to have a breeding colony and still keep my yellow labs? Or would they have to go as well? what's the numbers? 2M/10F?

Is there another Vic breeding species that I could include as well that won't cross breed or again is it best to do it as a single species only?

I've read that in a 4' tank, you could have 2 males which would A) give them competition to color up against, B) reduce the attention on the girls and C) reduce the horniness. Also read that it's quite possible the 2 males would stay completely separate from each other.

The reason I'm really thinking about this is because I'm seeing more aggression from my males, and everything I've read is that the Ruby Green's (and the flameback for that matter) are very peaceful amongst themselves unless it's breeding time, and even then if you provide the hiding places, it's not world war 3.


----------

